# These Pictures Will Cheer You Up!



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

The Afterbath of Boris by ~MashkaRomaniuk on deviantART

Everyone, this is Boris "The Quill" Yeltsin. He is my boyfriends hedgie, almost 2 years old


Mashka the Hedgehog by ~MashkaRomaniuk on deviantART

And this is my pride and glory, Mashka the hedgie (also almost 2 years old)


hmm, pictures arent showing up. well anyway, theyre cute hedgehogs


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 17, 2009)

Cute as a button Mashka (from your avatar) - thanks for sharing these.  Are these your pets?


----------



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

yes mam:happy:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 17, 2009)

What do they feel like?  Rough? Soft?


----------



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

depends what mood they're in when they get mad, they puff their spiked up and roll into a spikey, very irritating, huffing ball. This usually happens when you wake them up too early (they're nocturnal). But when they're happy or not tired, they have smooth, laid-back quills, feels like running your fingers over uneven plastic. I can hear my little muffin eating in my room, she just woke up

This is her: (yep, we put them on youtube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9mCVuLYQcc&feature=channel_page


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Mashka - that's so cute


----------



## NicNak (Feb 17, 2009)

Aww, cute Hedgehog.  I saw the video too, they are sooo cute!   I love those.  I want to get one some day too, I am going to adopt a turtle first though.  My friend is holdling her for me at his rescue.

This is Hallie the turtle and Jewel my cat 

Hope you like to see them.


----------



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Aww, cute Hedgehog.  I love those.  I want to get one some day too, I am going to adopt a turtle first though.  My friend is holdling her for me at his rescue.
> 
> This is Hallie the turtle and Jewel my cat
> 
> Hope you like to see them.



theyre such cuties! arent you afraid to get bit by the turtle?

*Mashka added 5 Minutes and 32 Seconds later...*

i must sleep everyone, goodnight, thanks for everyones help today, it made a difference. happy thoughts and sweet dreams;

kelsey


----------



## NicNak (Feb 17, 2009)

Mashka said:


> theyre such cuties! arent you afraid to get bit by the turtle?




My friend sometimes invites me to help feed the turtles.  Once one nipped my pinky finger thinking it was food, but it didn't hurt too bad.  The one who bit me wasn't trying to hurt, she just wanted to eat.

I am not afraid of animals for the most part, but I am not so brave to rub noses with them, like my friend does! :yikes3:  I am not that brave :teehee:

My friend spends hours with them, so they are all pretty tame.  One didn't like me much at first :teehee: but she is ok with me now.  I just covered her in a towel and cuddled with her, so she got use to me.

When my friend got Hallie, he had them out on the patio and Hallie crawled onto him and was nuzzling with him.  She is one of the most friendly ones at the rescue and one of the biggest too.  She is always so relaxed though.  When they stay out of their shell, like in the picture, they are calm and relaxed.     Hallie loves people it seems, more than turtles :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 17, 2009)

Goodnight Kelsey - nice chatting with you tonight.


----------

